# Uber Drivers Bleakly Sleeping In Parking Lots Just To Get by



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://jalopnik.com/uber-drivers-bleakly-sleeping-in-parking-lots-just-to-g-1791513042


----------



## Starbug (Dec 2, 2016)

This is where the XL folk have an advantage. #legroom


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I just read the story, Very sad but true, I take my hat off to anyone who drive for uber full-time but I never could depend on a company like uber to pay my bills.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Its not just uber x either. I have seen black and suv drivers sleep in airports. This is so disheartening. The solution is real simple. The government should preclude companies who accept venture capital and are funded by investors from going public. These types of companies are always under pressure to increase productivity and treat their "partners" like shit with only the top line revenue in mind. Proffit, reliability, healthy environment always take a back seat to revenue growth. Uber is a posterchild of bad work conditions


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

it used to be greed that many guys sleep in cars to make even bigger pay...i am uber x over 2 years. its really so bad and sad. that a company with such great idea's , cannot even pay drivers close to cab fare just to servive....these 20 mile rides for $19 as per taxi is about $50 got to go...i am in phila market


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Its unfortunate but they made robots out of humans. I really cant believe that rates drivers will work for. I rather go fishing than work for 85 cents a mile risking my life. This turned into a circus of who can make the most revenue but loose the most vc money. Uber should not be making more than 1% on a fare from driver. This name brand uber is nothing more than an app. Their i.p. is almost worthless. They have very little infrastructure. Their name is brilliant but their support gets a constant 0 stars. Why does a company that rakes in 25-28% for an app provide such horrible support? You litterally have to confuse their reps or ask to be transferred, hope and pray the next reply is unscripted.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

From Article said:


> He told _Bloomberg _that he left his previous job, presuming Uber would be a smooth career transition, but "it's getting harder and harder."


Well there's your problem... square peg, round hole....


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Uber should take no more than 10 percent of the fare.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Well there's your problem... square peg, round hole....


Rule number one of Uber. Do not try to turn a gig into a career. Bigger mistake than driving pool.

I want to be my own boss too but at what cost? Drivers like that are why things will never change with Uber.

Most of us will stop driving if rates get too low. Some of these poor drivers would drive for 50 cents a mile.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

The reliability of uber will turn customers away. I just ignored multiple black pings. 1 from a 4 star rider 10 mins away. Another near a train station. If you dont want to show destination then pay per mile on the way rider. I will not accept these pings that are most likely shorties not even for 4.50$ per mile for suv in NY. Its bullshit for me to drive 15 minutes to some prick who wants to load a mattress in my suv to be delivered a quarter mile away and then for me to drive home for 15 mins. 45 minutes, 20 miles and i am 12$ richer which is what i keep after all said and done on this 25$ minimum fare. If a tip was a typical thing then i probably wouldnt ignore any pings. That 10% or more gratuity would fix nearly all of ubers public image


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> The reliability of uber will turn customers away. I just ignored multiple black pings. 1 from a 4 star rider 10 mins away. Another near a train station. If you dont want to show destination then pay per mile on the way rider. I will not accept these pings that are most likely shorties not even for 4.50$ per mile for suv in NY. Its bullshit for me to drive 15 minutes to some prick who wants to load a mattress in my suv to be delivered a quarter mile away and then for me to drive home for 15 mins. 45 minutes, 20 miles and i am 12$ richer which is what i keep after all said and done on this 25$ minimum fare. If a tip was a typical thing then i probably wouldnt ignore any pings. That 10% or more gratuity would fix nearly all of ubers public image


Correct me if I'm wrong , you are saying if we got 10% gratuity it would fix the issues? If so then uber would just need to raise fares 12%. Truth of the matter is there is a reason Cabs and limos are regulated! At some points cars must be limited, fares raised and commission lowered!


----------



## SpiritualGangster (Oct 6, 2016)

Ran into 2 airport drivers that wore adult diapers and went about their day like this. Sad.


----------



## sfodriver (Nov 19, 2016)

Uber315 said:


> Truth of the matter is there is a reason Cabs and limos are regulated! At some points cars must be limited, fares raised and commission lowered!


Yup.


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

SpiritualGangster said:


> Ran into 2 airport drivers that wore adult diapers and went about their day like this. Sad.


No way. Is this a joke? Wouldn't the car smell like urine?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://jalopnik.com/uber-drivers-bleakly-sleeping-in-parking-lots-just-to-g-1791513042


Are they being beaten in their sleep by Liberals yet ?


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

The answer is not to have the government regulate uber . Uber should know better to regulate itself. They have enough data!


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> it used to be greed that many guys sleep in cars to make even bigger pay...i am uber x over 2 years. its really so bad and sad. that a company with such great idea's , cannot even pay drivers close to cab fare just to servive....these 20 mile rides for $19 as per taxi is about $50 got to go...i am in phila market


uber also need to stop hiring new drivers, All the extra incentives in some markets can be reduced and given to current drivers,


bobby747 said:


> it used to be greed that many guys sleep in cars to make even bigger pay...i am uber x over 2 years. its really so bad and sad. that a company with such great idea's , cannot even pay drivers close to cab fare just to servive....these 20 mile rides for $19 as per taxi is about $50 got to go...i am in phila market


 The drivers suffer from low pay and the passengers suffer because they're not being picked up, The passengers would have a much better experience if uber increased there rates and allowed tips in the App.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Uber315 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong , you are saying if we got 10% gratuity it would fix the issues? If so then uber would just need to raise fares 12%. Truth of the matter is there is a reason Cabs and limos are regulated! At some points cars must be limited, fares raised and commission lowered!


 I agree, If it wasn't for regulations the cab companies would have rates probably similar to ubers, Drivers invest a lot more than what uber pays.


----------



## pjrxj (Jul 20, 2016)

Starbug said:


> This is where the XL folk have an advantage. #legroom


You are correct, Sir. I sleep in my truck periodically. With the hours I choose to work there is a down period between bar runs and airport runs. Usually 4 to 6am. Most nights I'll get a couple of runs between that time. The nights I don't, I stretch out in the back of my truck and watch a DVD, read, play video games, clip coupons, sleep or whatever. The same things I would do at home at night. That schedule works for me. But, if I didn't make at least $700 a week I would have to change something.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

It's Nationwide! Uber Drivers sleeping in their cars between shifts for days at a time when going home is too far away and too expensive. Uber knows this, but for all their talk of "improving driver relations" has done nothing. Instead of improving driver pay most of Uber's recent price structure changes (increasing booking fees) have increased Uber profit while giving nothing to drivers.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...rs-set-up-camp-in-parking-lots-across-the-u-s
https://uberpeople.net/threads/sleeping-in-car.184388/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/tips-for-sleeping-or-living-in-your-car.179448/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/sleeping-in-the-car.85102/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/driving-for-uber-sleeping-in-her-car.125541/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/slashdot-cross-post-about-drivers-sleeping-in-cars.135883/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/report-some-uber-drivers-are-sleeping-in-their-cars.135406/


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

It's not the fault of Uber that people choose to sleep in their car. If it pays so little you have to do this people could choose a different path. Don't give me that crap that there's nothing else they can do. There are jobs everywhere. At my regular job we can't find people to even talk to us. Too tired from sleeping in their backseat, I guess.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't mind sleeping in my car. I just wish government wasn't so hostile to it.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I don't mind sleeping in my car. I just wish government wasn't so hostile to it.


If you mean a cop hassling you then Hostility varies from town-to-town and time of day. It's essential to make yourself effectively invisible. I never get hassled after dark if I stay in my car with the doors closed, radio and lights off. I can park & sleep all over including: about a block away from the train station, in a commuter parking lot, on a no-foot-traffic commercial street (with stores closed) or by high-rise apartments (never next to a private house or by a front entrance). Possible Exception if the area is regularly paroled by the cops.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

There was a story about a driver out of the city that drove into San Fran that worked 80 hours a week and hardly had time to go back out of city to see his family, he also slept in his car alot.

But he was making 80-100k a year.


----------

